
Microsoft Paint Preview [video] - campuscodi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TfhWY6WoI
======
parkersweb
What will happen to 'Jim'll Paint It' once the new version arrives?
[http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/](http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/)

~~~
ygra
He doesn't even seem to use the fancy new brushes from the current version.

------
zhan_eg
Few more videos -
[https://twitter.com/h0x0d/status/784537365436100609](https://twitter.com/h0x0d/status/784537365436100609)
and some background [http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/7/13207612/microsoft-
paint-w...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/7/13207612/microsoft-paint-
windows-10-app)

~~~
16bytes
Thanks for the additional links. My first thought was, "is today April 1st?",
but this appears to be real.

This is good work. I like this new Microsoft.

------
kyriakos
This probably will have something to do with hololens. The whole ui will
translate nicely over to hololens.

------
exDM69
The freehand 3d tool looks a lot like "Teddy 3d" [0], a neat 3d drawing app
that's based on some techniques presented at SIGGRAPH in 1999 [1].

This is a really interesting technique and could have a lot of fun uses.

[0] [http://www-ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~takeo/teddy/teddy.htm](http://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~takeo/teddy/teddy.htm) [1] [http://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~takeo/papers/siggraph99.pd...](http://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~takeo/papers/siggraph99.pdf)

------
boggydepot
I hope the startup time doesn't increase. Paint has been really great (and
very fast) whenever you just need to cut & paste screenshots together like I
did here:

[https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/75921/19019883/3a...](https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/75921/19019883/3ad6cb66-88c9-11e6-9592-46a8e4fc5e6b.PNG)

------
pasbesoin
I haven't been using Windows significantly in some time. Is Paint.NET still
around? It is what I would point a user to, if they aren't going to e.g.
need/pay for Adobe or the like.

------
throwaway2016a
This is just a great reminder that OS X doesn't come with any sort of image
tool at all. Unless you consider "Preview" an image tool because it allows
crop and resize. Come on Apple, throw us a bone.

------
WayneBro
Of course it's tightly integrated with your Microsoft account! I wonder if
you'll even be able to use it without one?

It's probably a UWP app too. Yuck! I hate what Windows is turning into.

------
aedron
How have MS Paint, Notepad and the Command Prompt not been updated for 20
years? I can only assume they are some kind of running joke at Microsoft.

~~~
exDM69
I'm pretty sure that Paint has seen some improvements in the past 20 years. At
least it supports .png's and other image formats. I rarely use Windows, but
when I need to upload screenshots, I use print screen and paste to Paint for
saving to a file.

Don't fix it if it ain't broken, I guess. They did actually update the Windows
Calculator in Win10 and completely broke it. It's only got a handful of
features it used to and seems to use floating point arithmetic so you don't
always get correct results. It looks pretty and consistent with Win10 apps,
perhaps it's more important than actually calculating.

~~~
ygra
Trying out Raymond's suggestion[½] to test arithmetic precision (1 / 3 *
10000000000 - 3333333333 =. The result is one third exactly. Type 1/x - 3 =
and you get zero back) yields the exact result with calc on Windows 10. It's
definitely not standard floating-point.

[½] from here:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20040525-00/?p=...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20040525-00/?p=39193)

~~~
exDM69
Must have been something else but I recall a big fuss over incorrect results
from calc.exe when Win10 came out.

It's still inferior to the old calculator even if it has been fixed to give
correct results.

